# What about the K70?



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

Why isnt there a sub forum for the Volkswagen K70?








Or am I just too retarded to find it?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: What about the K70? (D.E)*

í don't think there are ANY K70 owners on the tex


----------



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: What about the K70? (DUTCHMANia)*

Thats too bad...
I think that should change. Imagine a K70 dumped to the ground on 13x8 steelies


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: What about the K70? (D.E)*

how about this?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: What about the K70? (D.E)*

I think there are all of 3 K70s left in the world today. It never sold well to begin with.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: What about the K70? (classicjetta)*

WTFOMG!!!!! is that? Hot as phuk


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: What about the K70? (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_I think there are all of 3 K70s left in the world today. It never sold well to begin with.
BS, there are more then 5 on Volksforum.com alone..


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: What about the K70? (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_BS, there are more then 5 on Volksforum.com alone..

oh I've seen a few at various VW shows, I was just being dramatic


----------



## K70 (Dec 16, 2003)

Here's my K70L
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Jox...RG1Fs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1155659


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: What about the K70? (K70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K70* »_Here's my K70L

perdy!








id say theres a deff relation between the audi 80 and the K.
Honestly just looking at the rear quarter windows screams audi.
(maybe thats just me).
someone needs to put a 1.8t in one of them (tastefully).
J


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: What about the K70? (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_how about this?









that car is hawt.


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: What about the K70? (J-86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-86* »_
id say theres a deff relation between the audi 80 and the K.
Honestly just looking at the rear quarter windows screams audi.
(maybe thats just me).

The K70 was designed by Claus Luthe at NSU as a follow-on to the Ro 80. The original Audi 80 was designed slightly later by the Audi in-house design team (Luthe also later designed the Audi 50, which then became the original VW Polo).
Incidentally, for the Audi 80, the better comparison is an original stock model, such as this one:


----------



## Kafer 53 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: What about the K70? (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_í don't think there are ANY K70 owners on the tex

I have one! See sig.


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: What about the K70? (D.E)*

Here is a K70 for sale in New Hampshire for $15K. 
Only one in the United States.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...23827
















Thanks,
Jim


----------

